# Suggest All in One Printer (Printer, Copy, Scan & Fax) for home use



## PraKs (Dec 23, 2011)

Friends,

Looking for All in One printer for home use

Features Required.
Printer
Copy 
Scan
Fax
Wi-Fi - Will be added cream, so documents can be directly printed from laptop (No need to take laptop to printer)

Not looking at refilling the cartridges (refilled cartridge spoiled one printer), Will prefer to use original cartridges (I heard HP has cheapest original cartridge among all others Canon, Epson etc)

Have checked most of forum posts & short listed following

HP K209G AIO printer - BEST - (Cartridge HP 703 is available for 425/-)

HP 735 - 7100 Rs  - Colored and B&W cartridge 800 Rs
HP 915 - 7000 Rs - Colored and B&W cartridge 400 Rs
HP 925 
HP J4580 - 8000 Rs - With Fax

Canon PIXMA MX318 - 8000 Rs - With Fax
Canon PIXMA MX308 - 5500 Rs - With Fax

Epson Stylus - TX121 - 2834

Please suggest & share your opinion.


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 23, 2011)

PraKs said:


> HP K209G AIO printer - BEST - (Cartridge HP 703 is available for 425/-)



This one looks good.


----------



## PraKs (Jan 3, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how is HP 3050 ? 
It has Print, Scan, Copy, WiFi & sells around 5299 Rs

Are cartridges for this cheap ?

Please advice on more All in One printers.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 4, 2012)

Epson Stylus - TX121  (because of very low refill price)
or
Canon PIXMA MX318 (because it is teh best)


----------



## PraKs (Jan 4, 2012)

@d6bmg
Thank you.

How about Canon PIXMA MX308, It too has Fax & almost same as 318. Price almost 3000 Less.

Any idea on cartridges prices of Canon PIXMA MX series ? Can we change only black cartridge if colour cartridge is still full.


----------



## PraKs (Jan 10, 2012)

Any help please ?


----------



## kks_krishna (Feb 24, 2012)

I have bought the Canon MX 357 recently. It is awesome product and ordered through flipkat. It has the wifi. You can read the details here:
Canon PIXMA MX357 Printer – Review | | TechBreathsTechBreaths

It is very easy to install.


----------



## PraKs (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey thanks, very nice printer. meets my requirement Fax + WiFi

Does it come in black colour ?

How much did you pay ? Could you share whats price of catridges ?


----------

